# New Red Cover T/B's from April



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

My newest additions, thanks to April's most recent arrivals from Forrest. None of these shots do them justice - they are STUNNING and VERY red.
Thanks, April, for not listening to me when I said you needed to cut me off! But seriously, NO MORE!!! By the way - the new pump is great. Very, very quiet. Will be picking up at least one more on Sunday.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow...nice. If your discus tanks get too crowded and you need to get rid of your LDA-33, L114, etc., let me know. I'm a really good foster parent.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow...nice. If your discus tanks get too crowded and you need to get rid of your LDA-33, L114, etc., let me know. I'm a really good foster parent.


You're at the top of my list, Gary!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow...nice. If your discus tanks get too crowded and you need to get rid of your LDA-33, L114, etc., let me know. I'm a really good foster parent.


Gary you are to funny......LMAO

nice discus


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy cow, is nobody doing anything else besides posting on BCA now that it's up? I posted like 59 seconds ago!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking great Shelly.. Those are very beautiful fish . I had to hide my wallet when i went to see them on tuesday..


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Very goregous discus.... *drool* 

We really need to set-up a discus tank!!! 
They are beauties!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> Very goregous discus.... *drool*
> 
> We really need to set-up a discus tank!!!
> They are beauties!


Thanks, but the truth is....these two are runners up. You should see the beauty that Joseph scored from April - perfect shape and the color is spectacular. I'm very happy with this pair, though 

And yes - you DO need to set up a discus tank......EVERYONE needs a discus tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> And yes - you DO need to set up a discus tank......EVERYONE needs a discus tank


Or as Shelley's done, a discus pleco tank.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

hehe.. well I can say that we probably will have one -- one day! 
When .. is something I do not know!! lol


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I know nothing about discus but I know that is a beauty. Love the colours. I'm sure it is even more brilliant in person.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Or as Shelley's done, a discus pleco tank.


Don't forget, Gary, there's also the botia/loach pleco tank, and the enchanted forest pleco tank, and the planted Osaka community pleco tank!!! The only tank that DOESN'T have a couple of plecos is the shrimp tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good point Shelley. With the types of plecos out there, there's one that fits almost every tank. I have a rummy nose/cardinal tetra/pleco planted tank, a black neon/emperor tetra/pleco planted tank, and a 125 gallon pleco tank with a couple of visiting cichlids in it.


----------

